# Maintenance ou Entretien



## mamyblue

Buongiorno a tutti,
devo tradurre la parola manutenzione in un manuale d'uso e manutenzione nel settore meccanico/elettronico...vorrei avere la conferma da un madrelingua se è meglio usare Entretien o Maintenance.......quale è esattamente la differenza ??
Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Mamyblue,

Oggigiorno, si fa "la maintenance" di un sistema complesso e "l'entretien" di una cosa più semplice o più familiare. C'è anche una questione di moda, la maintenance è "in", l'entretien piuttosto "out". Per esempio, i "tagliandi" di un'auto sono "l'entretien", ma si farà "la maintenance d'un réseau informatique". 
Ecco quanto riporta il CNRTL/TLFi



Maintenance: Action de maintenir en état de fonctionner un parc de véhicules, *un appareillage complexe.* La maintenance d'un système informatique; contrat, service de maintenance. Les quatre sixièmes [des heures productives] sont dévolus à la production de série alors qu'un sixième est réservé aux études et prototypes et un sixième aux réparations et à la maintenance (Industr. aéron. fr.,1962, p. 9).La maintenance des appareils de mesure et de télécommunication dont un nombre croissant repose sur les techniques de l'électronique (Météor. fr.,1963, p.21)
Entretien: Action de tenir quelque chose en bon état; p. méton. soins, nettoyages, réparations, apport d'éléments ou de produits nécessaires à cette opération; frais qui en résultent. Entretien d'un bâtiment; immeuble d'un gros entretien; subvenir à l'entretien de. Il [le créancier] doit également, sous peine de dommages et intérêts, pourvoir à l'entretien et aux réparations utiles et nécessaires de l'immeuble (Code civil,1804, art. 2086, p. 375).Horticulteur chargé de l'entretien des promenades et jardins de la ville (Ambrière, Gdes vac.,1946, p. 211).

Se vuoi indicazioni più particolareggiate, sarebbe meglio dare esempi concreti.


----------



## mamyblue

Grazie mille...vedrò di usare Maintenance per essere più "in"...


----------



## chesneyclv

Se vuoi indicazioni più particolareggiate, sarebbe meglio dare esempi concreti.


----------



## mamyblue

Ecco un sunto da cui è tratta la frase dal Manuale:

Capitolo: Manutenzione
*I procedimenti della manutenzione preventiva previsti nelle seguenti pagine dovrebbero essere usati solo come linee guida  dai tecnici della manutenzione. **Il tempo stimato per completare le attività individuali dipenderà dal livello di competenza e la familiarità che il tecnico della manutenzione individuale ha con la macchina.

Spero sia tutto più chiaro....*


----------



## matoupaschat

Un suggerimento che mi viene subito in mente è di  tradurre "tecnici della manutenzione" con "membres/responsables du service technique" o, la seconda volta, "personnel d'entretien".


----------

